# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Товарный чек со штрих кодом

## Сергей56

Добрый день
Поделитесь пожалуйста внешней печатной формой "Товарный чек" со штрихкодом для БП 8.3

----------

